# Mountainbike Downhill, Freeride, Dirt > Rennen, Strecken & Bikeparks >  Empfehlung für Park in Tirol

## manuelabike

Hallo zusammen,

ich mache mit meinem Mann das erste Mal Urlaub in Tirol und suche einen schönen Park zum Downhill fahren in Tirol. Wir sind sowieso mit dem Auto unterwegs, daher spielt es keine Rolle, wenn wir etwas weiter fahren müssten. Hat jemand eine Idee?

Danke euch.

Lieben Gruß
Manuela

----------


## Innsbruuucker

Es gibt (leider) nicht viel in Tirol.-Bikepark Tirol, anfängerfreundlich. Keine schweren Downhillstrecken.-Bikepark Hopfgarten, nur eine Strecke und die ist anspruchsvoll.-Nordketten Singletrail sehr schwere Strecke, mehr für Techniker-Wenns Richtung Enduro gehn soll gibts mehr: Kirchberg, Ischgl,...Sonst halt Leogang...

----------


## noox

Rideable Project - Zillertal Arena. Auch anfängertaugliche Strecke.

Im Laufe des Sommers soll auch in Fiss/Serfaus was entstehen.

----------

